# Hello From London UK



## LadyBanana (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello,

I've just joined as I'm a new kitty owner.

Just got Mabel 3 days ago, she's 8 weeks old and such a cute little baby.

She's our first cat, but we have had a visiting cat from neighbours for a couple of years so now it's lovely to have our own!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.

Mabel is adorable, I love her little white feet.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Lady Banana! Aren't kittens fun? They're such sweet little cyclones!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

She is soooooooooo cute! 

Hello and welcome! Have fun.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Omigosh!!! I'm in love with Mabel! What a sweet little face she has. :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie Mabel is!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

She is very cute & I love her name!!


----------

